
Backify responds to LiveDrive contract termination - ivoflipse
https://plus.google.com/112313173544747389010/posts/UouzhaSbB1M
======
furyg3
_[...] by deleting your files/data without any notice they may have violated
several laws. We also advice you to get legal help in case you suffered losses
due to this sudden termination of service by LiveDrive._

Wow. "They broke the law, sue 'em!" Not only childish, but dumb.

I'm assuming the customer's contractual relationship was with _Backify_ (not
LiveDrive). If so, riling your customers up into a lawsuit-frenzy may
Backifire (sorry).

I'm imagining that if you approach a lawyer he's probably going to focus on
the contract between you and Backify, and not Backify's various vendor
relationships and logistical problems...

------
swatkat
Isn't it Backify's responsibility to get _their_ customers' data back, instead
of asking to contact LiveDrive directly?

------
mpunaskar
Just saw on backify home page :

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Backify is no longer in service. LiveDrive has terminated Backify's reseller
account, and Backify.com is no longer in service.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Enough of this nonsense.I have uninstalled livedrive client from my desktop.
Any one knows how to delete backed up files from livedrive?

------
mMark
This is plain old stupidity at its finest on Backify's part. They should have
at least called, confirmed, and triple confirmed in writing that client files
would be saved if they unilaterally terminated their contract.

As for the credit card allegations it seems to me as LiveDrive was just trying
to protect people who used Backify's service.

We are Backify's reseller -> They cancelled their reseller account through us
-> All purchased accounts through Backify are now null -> Are they committing
fraud using our services?' \- That's at least what they'll be arguing in court
as they're being sued by a stupid company that will undoubtedly soon be sued
by their clients for lost data.

------
coconut924
A spell check would have been nice.

------
thinkstoomuch
From purely circumstantial evidence, this appears to be Backify's issue
completely.

It's run by Tarandeep Gill, who seems to have garnered a bit of a reputation.
He was behind the "IE users are stupid" hoax.

source: [http://blog.forret.com/2011/10/is-backify-512gb-backup-
for-f...](http://blog.forret.com/2011/10/is-backify-512gb-backup-for-free-
also-for-real/) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AptiQuant>

I'd avoid his other companies (AptiQuant and atCheap.com) as well.

------
mMark
Someone should let BackBlaze know that this crappy company is promoting
them...

*w/affiliate link :-/

Backify is no longer in service. LiveDrive has terminated Backify's reseller
account, and Backify.com is no longer in service.

If you are looking for a better and more reliable backup solution, check out
www.backblaze.com.

BackBlaze.com offers unlimited storage for backups, for as low as $3.96/month.

------
nodata
This is getting more and more embarrassing. Do this stuff in private please,
then tell your customers.

~~~
Avenger42
I don't think Backify had a chance to keep it private - it sounds to me like
LiveDrive went and contacted Backify customers via email, even though they
didn't have any contract with LiveDrive directly.

------
ibejoeb
> We asked them to either resolve the issues, or to close our account and
> refund us.

Oh, dear. Probably should have stopped before that comma. It sounds like
something that was comparably insignificant spiraled out of control.

~~~
SODaniel
Ugh, this could really be just a huge misunderstanding. I wouldn't be
surprised if Livedrive comes back with the explanation that they closed all
the accounts, and is refunding backify as per their conversation.

------
huhtenberg
It'd be most helpful to get a clarification from LiveDrive regarding credit
card fraud allegedly traced back to Backify. Because if that's the case, I
wouldn't trust a single word of what Backify's saying.

~~~
marcf
That accusation from LiveDrive is pretty serious. It either has to be true or
LiveDrive is liable for damages.

I have to say that both LiveDrive and Backify seem to be acting like children.

------
rb2k_
> totally illegal

That really made me cringe.

